# HIV Positive V08 or 042?



## Jebas G Arun (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have a preparing for the CPC. I came acorss to see a scenario about HIV that is little bit confusing. 

The scenario is,

A 20 year old HIV positive patient was admitted to a hospital observation bed by his PCP for stomach crapmps and diarrhea. After tests were completed, the PCP determind that the stomach cramps and diarrhea were results of staphylcoccal food poisioning.

How do we code this scenario. In this case we should code V08 or 042. Answer form an expert should be helpful for me.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 7, 2011)

jebasgarun@gmail.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a preparing for the CPC. I came acorss to see a scenario about HIV that is little bit confusing.
> 
> ...



you should use V08 and not 042 as states patient is HIV positive, does not state patient has AIDS and there were no symptoms or dx that suggest patient has AIDS.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2011)

If the patient has never had an HIV related illness (check the history)  then it is V08 since the symptoms were due to food poisoning and it will be a secondary dx.  If there is a hx of HIV related illness then it is 042 always.  And still in this scenario it is a secondary dx code.


----------



## Jebas G Arun (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanx for your words.

I got this question in the AAPC 2011 Model question paper with the options as below. What would be correct?

        A 20 year old HIV positive patient was admitted to a hospital observation bed by his PCP for stomach crapmps and diarrhea. After tests were completed, the PCP determind that the stomach cramps and diarrhea were results of staphylcoccal food poisioning.

a) 042, 005.0
b) V08, 005.3
c) 005.0, 042
d) 042, V08, 005.3

Wat would be correct answer. I belive that none of the above answers are correct.


----------



## eadun2000 (Feb 8, 2011)

jebasgarun@gmail.com said:


> Thanx for your words.
> 
> I got this question in the AAPC 2011 Model question paper with the options as below. What would be correct?
> 
> ...



I agree none of them are correct in this scenario.  It should be 005.0 and V08.  I do not understand why it is not on there.  You cannot code an AIDS dx when patient is just HIV positive and there is no other "AIDS" related disease or even symptoms.


----------



## hdavis34 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am just posting this as future reference for myself just in case I forget the guidelines.

As per the Guidelines: 

a) Patient admitted for HIV-Related condition
     if a patient is admitted for an HIV- Related condition, the principal       diagnosis should be 042, followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV- related conditions.

b) Patient with HIV disease admitted for unrelated condition
     if the patient with HIV disease is admitted for an unrelated condition (such as a traumatic injury) the code for the unrelated condition (e.g., the nature of injury code) should be the principal diagnosis. other diagnoses would be 042 followed by additional diagnosis codes for all reported HIV- related conditions.


----------

